# Charity farm - farm ride



## WombatStew (26 February 2017)

I know they have the fab XC course but has anyone been on the farm ride? What's it like? Are there any jumps other than the XC?

Alternatively does anyone know of any other farm rides with jumping opportunities? Somerford is a but far really and Crosby Chasers is now closed &#128078;


----------



## neddy man (26 February 2017)

I dont know of any in Lancashire, but 30 miles from manchester airport (10 miles from the otherside of woodhead) is a 7 mile ride with loads of optional various height  jumps from novice up to good x/c standard .Held the last Saturday of each month May/ Sept see www.farnleyestates.co.uk


----------



## WombatStew (26 February 2017)

That looks amazing but I think it'll be too far


----------



## neddy man (26 February 2017)

Found on google (farm rides Lancashire) Craven country ride @ skipton, Charity farm Wrighington Wigan, Tilstone bank farm Taporley, probably all miles from you, but there are loads more on that page.


----------



## J1993 (3 March 2017)

It's just four fields all linked together which you ride around the outside of them. Not worth the trip and no jumps. The x country is worth it but will be soaked at this time of the year. Thompson house have a farm ride but it is a gravel track more suitable for the carriages or a walk/trot ride. I would probably go the beach or maybe up to Rivington? It's only around 25 mins from charity farm and the tracks are more Woodchip type. There is a place called home Farm Chester ways or Bickerstaffe hall have a farm ride


----------



## BlackRider (11 March 2017)

There is crow wood - but that might be too far.  It just of the M65


----------



## brighteyes (11 March 2017)

You need to go to Somerford or Kelsall Hill. Or Craven, when they open again.


----------

